# PROOF! - Vaping bigger in Cape Town than Jo'burg!



## Raindance (11/3/17)

Current research stands in support of what we Capies have known all along, Cape Town is the centre of the South African vaping scene.

The facts this researcher bases this amazing revelation on are that during a recent ECIGSSA vape meet in Cape Town, 357 vapers responded and RSVP'd. For the same event type to be held in Jo'burg in a few days time, only 123 vapers have as yet responded. (Correct as at the time of posting this article.)

The information can be verified here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-1-april-2017.t34544/
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-cape-town-vapemeet-sat-5-nov-16-rsvp.t29789/

The significance of this new information is that it supports the Cape Town bid for hosting the next annual Vapecon, as there is clearly a much larger active vaping population in the mother of all cities than up north as was previously assumed.

I hereby therefore lodge a formal motion for the re-location of Vapecon2017 to the CICC.

That is unless our friends up north can prove my research wrong...

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Silver (12/3/17)

Hi @Raindance

Very interesting thread. Have moved it here for further discussion.

VapeCon 2017 will be taking place on 26 August 2017 at Heartfelt Arena in Pretoria.
That cannot easily be changed now because we have already invested a significant amount of time, effort and money on this year's event. It may not seem like it but there has already been a lot of work behind the scenes to make it a great event this year.

But thanks for the comments and I know there are many enthusiastic vapers in the Mother City! 

Am happy to discuss more as we go along.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/3/17)

Raindance said:


> Current research stands in support of what we Capies have known all along, Cape Town is the centre of the South African vaping scene.
> 
> The facts this researcher bases this amazing revelation on are that during a recent ECIGSSA vape meet in Cape Town, 357 vapers responded and RSVP'd. For the same event type to be held in Jo'burg in a few days time, only 123 vapers have as yet responded. (Correct as at the time of posting this article.)
> 
> ...



It is also not only about the amount of people that RSVP but the amount that show up to such events.

Vapecon 2016 was estimated (X) amount would be present and almost double of that showed up on the day.
@Silver should be able to confirm the numbers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (12/3/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Raindance
> 
> Very interesting thread. Have moved it here for further discussion.
> 
> ...





Clouds4Days said:


> It is also not only about the amount of people that RSVP but the amount that show up to such events.
> 
> Vapecon 2016 was estimated (X) amount would be present and almost double of that showed up on the day.
> @Silver should be able to confirm the numbers.



Hi Gents

Was meant a bit tongue in cheek hoping to rile up some enthusiasm from the Jo'burg clan. Expected at least one virtual bikers salute but no, nothing until now...

Not really wishing to move the event as the largest concentration of vendors are up there and as Silver said, there is a lot already invested in it. I would like to secure another event like we had last year however.

Here's hoping for some more responses from the crowd up there, Vapecon 2018 is just around the corner and I can start looking for a venue so long. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/3/17)

@Raindance yous also have the cape vape fest, although not hosted by ecigssa.

I think JHB is also most central from the other two main city centers (Durban and Cape Town)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (12/3/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Raindance yous also have the cape vape fest, although not hosted by ecigssa.
> 
> I think JHB is also most central from the other two main city centers (Durban and Cape Town)


Pity it is so far from us down here. I am fighting the temptation to re-organise the milestones in one of my project plans to align the dates of one of the national meetings with Vapecon2017. If it were not such a corrupt thing to do...

But whom knows, the stars may align and good fortune may yet smile on me.

Regards


----------



## Christos (12/3/17)

Raindance said:


> Pity it is so far from us down here. I am fighting the temptation to re-organise the milestones in one of my project plans to align the dates of one of the national meetings with Vapecon2017. If it were not such a corrupt thing to do...
> 
> But whom knows, the stars may align and good fortune may yet smile on me.
> 
> Regards


And this is why I loathe project managers

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/3/17)

Raindance said:


> Pity it is so far from us down here. I am fighting the temptation to re-organise the milestones in one of my project plans to align the dates of one of the national meetings with Vapecon2017. If it were not such a corrupt thing to do...
> 
> But whom knows, the stars may align and good fortune may yet smile on me.
> 
> Regards



My fingers are crossed for you brother, i know the feeling when you want to be some where but the dates collide and whats important has to take preference.

But if there are some mean specials and you dont come but want something let me know brother and we can sort out something.

I know its about everyone getting together but the special deals is also one of the reasons everyone goes also.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/3/17)

Raindance said:


> Pity it is so far from us down here. I am fighting the temptation to re-organise the milestones in one of my project plans to align the dates of one of the national meetings with Vapecon2017. If it were not such a corrupt thing to do...
> 
> But whom knows, the stars may align and good fortune may yet smile on me.
> 
> Regards



Holding thumbs for you @Raindance 
May it work out somehow that you are able to make it
We are all going to have a very special time at VapeCon 2017. We are working hard to make it very special that I can assure you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (12/3/17)

Coming from outside SA to vapecon, JHB is a significantly more economical prospect than Cape Town or Durbs... Not too sure if there are any vapers outside SA that actually came to vapecon last year...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (12/3/17)

@Raindance as a senior developer and project manager, if I tell it's going to take 6 weeks, it will take 6 weeks. 

Not because I'm lazy and in don't feel like working but because from experience I know 3 weeks down the line the business requirement will change and the scope will creep. 

I've have done this enough to know what the customer wants is not actually what he wants and my job is to guide the customer along what he wants until he realises what he actually needs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Raindance (12/3/17)

Christos said:


> @Raindance as a senior developer and project manager, if I tell it's going to take 6 weeks, it will take 6 weeks.
> 
> Not because I'm lazy and in don't feel like working but because from experience I know 3 weeks down the line the business requirement will change and the scope will creep.
> 
> I've have done this enough to know what the customer wants is not actually what he wants and my job is to guide the customer along what he wants until he realises what he actually needs.


Spoken like a true consultant... Lol, no offence intended. I'm in house and with us it is a case of everybody eventually agreeing to timelines and resources etc, until the day you actually need the resource. Then there are 101 reasons why it can not be done. Back to the drawing-board. Therefore, if he original plan called for a six month time-frame, double that as contingency and even then it can be considered as an optimistic projection. 

Meanwhile, the same executive that shoots down your requirement is hammering you to get the job done ahead of schedule. 

I hate managing projects, I think its the loneliest job imaginable and just serves to set one up as a target and scapegoat for ...

Apologies for the rant, I guess I'm not alone in this.

Regards

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Raindance (13/3/17)

I see the RSVP number is stationary at 125 for the last 24 hours, anybody want to make it 126?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (13/3/17)

Raindance said:


> I see the RSVP number is stationary at 125 for the last 24 hours, anybody want to make it 126?



Dont worry @Raindance , we are going to have a great time at the upcoming JHB Vape meet, irrespective of the number on the RSVP list

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (28/3/17)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-1-april-2017.t34544/
I see the RSVP numbers are growing, maybe you guys up north may still beat us southerners with those attendance numbers. I'm keeping an eye on this one!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (28/3/17)

We have 'imported' a couple of Durbanites too, just to get the ball rolling again... Failing that, there is always the 'rent-a-crowd' option 
I hope that doesn't skew your current research

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rooney-Vapes (19/6/17)

Hi all, considering we are leading legalisation in CPT regarding marijuana. I'd say we deserve a VapeCon down here  I've never been to 1 but vape shops are springing up all over my area and it's definitely growing like a wild fire! Vape 4 The Win!


----------



## Chukin'Vape (19/6/17)

I can see how confusing this must be for a Cape Townian, considering they have "EVERYTHING" in their view better than in the North - and how it must really suck for them that vaping is unfortunately not better in Cape Town. 

Unfortunately the data used in this example is conflicted - what would be interesting is a like for like comparison.  I guess this will really show Cape Town how far they have come, but yet how far they need to go. 


Its ok - we understand how this must feel.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## aktorsyl (19/6/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> I can see how confusing this must be for a Cape Townian, considering they have "EVERYTHING" in their view better than in the North - and how it must really suck for them that vaping is unfortunately not better in Cape Town.
> 
> Unfortunately the data used in this example is conflicted - what would be interesting is a like for like comparison.  I guess this will really show Cape Town how far they have come, but yet how far they need to go.
> 
> ...


I'd respond to this sooner but I was spending the time here in the South watching the pothole outside my window get repaired after reporting it yesterday, and the streetlamp replaced after an accident during rush hour traffic this morning.
Oh dayumnn 

But yes, agreed that the data in the study is far from accurate!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Stosta (19/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> I'd respond to this sooner but I was spending the time here in the South watching the pothole outside my window get repaired after reporting it yesterday, and the streetlamp replaced after an accident during rush hour traffic this morning.
> Oh dayumnn
> 
> But yes, agreed that the data in the study is far from accurate!


Hahahahahaha!!!!

Oh well played sir!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb (19/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> streetlamp replaced after an accident


Caused no doubt by the horrific typical Cape Town driving

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Cespian (19/6/17)

craigb said:


> Caused no doubt by the horrific typical Cape Town driving



Oooh a little North VS South Banter, I love it, but not more than I love typing this message on my cell phone while walking in public and NOT having it stolen. Luckily I wont be able to smell the jealousy over the sea breeze.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (19/6/17)

" Good morning oh worm your honor ..."
" The crown will plainly show the prisoner which was sent before you,
Was caught red handed vaping E-juice,
Vaping E-juice of a certain Cape Town nature,
This will not do ..."
" ...The evidence before the court is incontrovertible,
There's no need for the jury to retire ... "

What can I say, its one of those days...

Regards


----------



## xRuan (19/6/17)

craigb said:


> Caused no doubt by the horrific typical Cape Town driving


 Ouch, apply water to the burned area... Oh wait, restrictions, restrictions, restrictions!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (19/6/17)

craigb said:


> Caused no doubt by the horrific typical Cape Town driving


Sorry but we have to slow down when you guys show up. Its a safety thing. See, when people that don't do driving that well share our roads we try to make them feel at home and welcome. Its one of those "hospitality" "Friendly City" things you will find in all developed civilizations.

(Only Joking.... well kind of at least )

Regards

(P.S. (edit) @aktorsyl , What do you mean my data is far from accurate? I created it myself!)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## craigb (19/6/17)

Cespian said:


> Oooh a little North VS South Banter, I love it, but not more than I love typing this message on my cell phone while walking in public and NOT having it stolen. Luckily I wont be able to smell the jealousy over the sea breeze.


LOL, you might get me with the see breeze, but don't think you can pull a fast one... We all know CT has its own no-go areas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (19/6/17)

IMO, @Raindance got it wrong with this one.
There's a very good reason that there will always be more money and therefore more vapers in the north...
most northerners don't spend money on long pants and shoes, like us Capetonians do.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Cespian (19/6/17)

craigb said:


> LOL, you might get me with the see breeze, but don't think you can pull a fast one... We all know CT has its own no-go areas.



Yeah that is the absolute truth, just on a much smaller scale... 

Banter will have to continue later unfortunately, heading home soon. I guess I will hear from you in about 3.5 hours when you get out of traffic?

On a serious note though, the traffic really does sucks up there, how do you guys cope?


----------



## craigb (19/6/17)

Cespian said:


> On a serious note though, the traffic really does sucks up there, how do you guys cope?


Podcasts. Audio books. Nicotine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (19/6/17)

Cespian said:


> Yeah that is the absolute truth, just on a much smaller scale...
> 
> Banter will have to continue later unfortunately, heading home soon. I guess I will hear from you in about 3.5 hours when you get out of traffic?
> 
> On a serious note though, the traffic really does sucks up there, how do you guys cope?


Guys, on a more serious/realistic note, I don't think we are that far behind. Some reports claim that we have the most congested roads in the country. That being said, maybe they were talking about tarred roads only...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (19/6/17)

Its so typical for these mountain folk to say stuff without proper research  




http://www.wheels24.co.za/News/Guid...-compare-joburg-cape-town-and-durban-20170301

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (19/6/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Its so typical for these mountain folk to say stuff without proper research
> 
> View attachment 98625
> 
> ...


Anyone else observe the complete absence of Port Elizabeth on that map?


----------



## craigb (19/6/17)

Raindance said:


> Anyone else observe the complete absence of Port Elizabeth on that map?


That's because "traffic" in PE is when there are 5 or more cars within sight. If you can see more than 10 you just have a completely breakdown ad go to the beach. 

Source : have family there. That is almost verbatim what they say.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (19/6/17)

craigb said:


> That's because "traffic" in PE is when there are 5 or more cars within sight. If you can see more than 10 you just have a completely breakdown ad go to the beach.
> 
> Source : have family there. That is almost verbatim what they say.


Essentially what I have experienced when traveling there for work as well. From the hotel just the other side of the aquarium to the office in the "city center" takes 5 minutes with hardly a car in sight. Feels like a Sunday morning elsewhere. I wonder whats their secret?


----------



## Raindance (19/6/17)

Back to the original topic at hand.

Despite the commentary and responses questioning the validity of the so called data the following:
Official RSVP stats for the Cape Town meet were 357 direct replies.
For the JHB meet these ended at 263 direct replies.
A 36% greater response in Cape Town. (despite all the congestion)

One may make the valid observation that this is not inclusive of "walk ins" but those would be the same for both venues.

Comparing the two directly would however be to compare small apples to big apples. I think the Gauteng crowd is less starved of events than we are down here (Vapecon also being held up there), therefore the greater response down here.

So maybe trying to claim a Vapecon is reaching a bit to far. However I do reckon that a mini Vapecon like the one we had last year is totally viable. @Silver, @Rob Fisher , what is your opinion regarding the possibility of a repeat performance?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/6/17)

Raindance said:


> So maybe trying to claim a Vapecon is reaching a bit to far. However I do reckon that a mini Vapecon like the one we had last year is totally viable. @Silver, @Rob Fisher , what is your opinion regarding the possibility of a repeat performance?



Not sure how Hi Ho @Silver feels but based on the effort involved (and cost of flights and hotel accommodation) and the really poor turn out from the Capetonians I for one am not in a hurry to try again soon. But I would love an excuse to get back to CT for a holiday so who knows... ask again after we all recover from VapeCon.


----------



## Silver (19/6/17)

Raindance said:


> Back to the original topic at hand.
> 
> Despite the commentary and responses questioning the validity of the so called data the following:
> Official RSVP stats for the Cape Town meet were 357 direct replies.
> ...



Thanks @Raindance!
I loved the meet we had in CT! Was wonderful to see all the CT vendors and vapers
Would be great to repeat it again sometime

But for now the team is 110% focused on VapeCon to try make sure that everything is great and that we have a super event. This years VapeCon is quite a bit more involved than last year and there are several "new things" we are doing. So its taking a lot of our time and we are determined to make it special.


----------



## Raindance (19/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure how Hi Ho @Silver feels but based on the effort involved (and cost of flights and hotel accommodation) and the really poor turn out from the Capetonians I for one am not in a hurry to try again soon. But I would love an excuse to get back to CT for a holiday so who knows... ask again after we all recover from VapeCon.





Silver said:


> Thanks @Raindance!
> I loved the meet we had in CT! Was wonderful to see all the CT vendors and vapers
> Would be great to repeat it again sometime
> 
> But for now the team is 110% focused on VapeCon to try make sure that everything is great and that we have a super event. This years VapeCon is quite a bit more involved than last year and there are several "new things" we are doing. So its taking a lot of our time and we are determined to make it special.



Must admit that the jelly is really building up when hearing how the up country crowd is being spoiled! 

Will remain hopeful and see how things develop over time. And maybe some of my local comrades will back me up in lobbying for a local meet. But as Rob said, we will see after the big meet.

Thanks and regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (19/6/17)

Raindance said:


> Must admit that the jelly is really building up when hearing how the up country crowd is being spoiled!
> 
> Will remain hopeful and see how things develop over time. And maybe some of my local comrades will back me up in lobbying for a local meet. But as Rob said, we will see after the big meet.
> 
> Thanks and regards


Hire a kombi and drive up as a group

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (19/6/17)

craigb said:


> Hire a kombi and drive up as a group


Great idea! I can pack my tent and we all camp in uncle @Feliks Karp 's lawn for two nights. 
Who's in?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## aktorsyl (19/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure how Hi Ho @Silver feels but based on the effort involved (and cost of flights and hotel accommodation) and the really poor turn out from the Capetonians I for one am not in a hurry to try again soon. But I would love an excuse to get back to CT for a holiday so who knows... ask again after we all recover from VapeCon.


You just gotta know how to handle us Capetonians, Rob! Tell us 2 years in advance, and start 3 hours later than the advertised start date. Also mention cake. Threaten with GP numberplates for the full effect.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Cespian (19/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> You just gotta know how to handle us Capetonians, Rob! Tell us 2 years in advance, and start 3 hours later than the advertised start date. Also mention cake. Threaten with GP numberplates for the full effect.



VapeMeet, with Koeksisters and Coffee on a Sunday morning... Now we're talking

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## aktorsyl (19/6/17)

Cespian said:


> VapeMeet, with Koeksisters and Coffee on a Sunday morning... Now we're talking


As long as it's not raining, of course. If it rains we're staying at home and setting our FB status to "I'm safe".

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Cespian (20/6/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Its so typical for these mountain folk to say stuff without proper research
> 
> View attachment 98625
> 
> ...



I worked for a vehicle tracking company for a number of years and done similar studies frequently. The data always showed a significant skew in JHB. We were however always very pedantic on the variables used and flushed out as many anomalies as possible (such as excluding Commercial type vehicles [possibility of couriers delivering and fuel tankers refueling], and filtering out as many industrial areas as possible, etc etc). If memory serves me correctly, the last report specifically looked at main roads and national roads within a 45km radius of the CBD during peak hours and using Sunday afternoons (between 10:00 and 16:00) as a control to filter out public holidays. 

Sidenote: telemetry data is probably the most interesting I've worked with. I miss the industry a lot.

This was about 2.5 years ago though, so things might have changed since then (although the TomTom report suggests that data was used since 2009). I personally spent quite a bit of time in Gauteng (PTA and JHB included), while living in CPT all my life, might be because I was traveling on the "wrong" roads in JHB and the "right" ones in CPT (or numbed by the repetitiveness of my surroundings in CPT and taking more note of time spent in JHB).

Sorry for my improper research, I based my statement on 1 study...

Back to banter... Parktown Prawns... nuff said

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## craigb (20/6/17)

Cespian said:


> Parktown Prawns...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/6/17)

What was that about Parktown Prawns ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (20/6/17)

Kuhlkatz said:


> What was that about Parktown Prawns ?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## craigb (20/6/17)

Kuhlkatz said:


> What was that about Parktown Prawns ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/6/17)

Lol, sorry for the derail, but that pic is from an old article. The pic is real, but the prawn in it fortunately is not  
http://www.melaniff.com/features/parktown_prawns/parktown_prawns.htm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (20/6/17)

craigb said:


> View attachment 98695


Better call Wikus.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (20/6/17)

Kuhlkatz said:


> What was that about Parktown Prawns ?


Nothing a .45 230 grain hardball wicked with 4,3 grains of ms 200 wont fix...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthur (21/6/17)

I would support and event in cape town. Would be a nice outing for a weekend with the wife. Fly in Friday and back home on Sunday. If we are enough vapers we can take over the Plane and Vape ON.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (21/6/17)

Found a cool lil like for like:

Here is the Cape Town Vape Lounge



Here is a Joziburg Vape Lounge

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (21/6/17)

Let's settle this once and for all. 
My comparison is with Gauteng.
The Western Cape only lacks in four departments and ONLY FOUR !!!!!

1) Salaries
2) Vaping
3) Ground minerals
4) Amusement parks

*We have ........* (to only name ten)
1) better scenery
2) more foreign visitors
3) better food and wine
4) cleaner air
5) less taxis
6) friendlier people
7) fresh seafood
8) less crime
9) less corrupt municipalities
10) better educational system

So in conclusion ......... despite the vaping aspect, I am a happy camper

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (21/6/17)

Are Parktown prawns still a thing? I haven't seen one in ages. Happily the scorpion plague seems to have died out as well. About ten years ago, I used to regularly find scorpions on the floor of my study and bathroom. Tiny ones but still. Happily, I haven't seen one in years. On the downside, though, I had a snake slither through my study some weeks ago. I estimate that it was a black mamba at least eleven feet long. It did rear up and hiss at me, its jet black maw only emphasising its coffin-shaped head. Fortunately with my years of training in martial arts, facing certain death is a trivial matter for me, and I was able to stare it down until it backed off and split. On the other hand, it might have been a two-foot long harmless garden snake and I might have shrieked like a girlie. But where would be the street cred in admitting that?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## aktorsyl (21/6/17)

I thought we're comparing apples to apples? 
So this is a Johannesburg street:






And this is a Cape Town street:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (21/6/17)

Nobody lives in JHB City anymore - we have Sandton now, but this is a typical Cape Town way of thinking!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (21/6/17)

RichJB said:


> Are Parktown prawns still a thing? I haven't seen one in ages. Happily the scorpion plague seems to have died out as well. About ten years ago, I used to regularly find scorpions on the floor of my study and bathroom. Tiny ones but still. Happily, I haven't seen one in years. On the downside, though, I had a snake slither through my study some weeks ago. I estimate that it was a black mamba at least eleven feet long. It did rear up and hiss at me, its jet black maw only emphasising its coffin-shaped head. Fortunately with my years of training in martial arts, facing certain death is a trivial matter for me, and I was able to stare it down until it backed off and split. On the other hand, it might have been a two-foot long harmless garden snake and I might have shrieked like a girlie. But where would be the street cred in admitting that?



Martial Arts bro - yasss! But honestly are you serious that it could have been a Black Mamba - I would have kak'ed all over it!


----------



## RichJB (21/6/17)

It might not have been a black mamba. It was only two feet long and a medium brown colour with a head that didn't look remotely like a coffin. But it does make the story a lot more dramatic if I estimate it was a black mamba. I am an impeccable source of fake news.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## craigb (21/6/17)

1) better scenery
But the main thing we hear about is the damn mountain.
2) more foreign visitors
Keep them 
3) better food and wine
Steak is steak is steak. HRH prepares it as I like it.
4) cleaner air
With that much congestion?
5) less taxis
But the taxis you have are Cape Town drivers
6) friendlier people
I like to think of jhb as aggressively reserved
7) fresh seafood
Hate the stuff
8) less crime
You are home to parliament. Enough said.
9) less corrupt municipalities
I'm not in a position to argue with the Auditor General.
10) better educational system
Despite my reservations, I'm not going to argue with an educator about the education system. Just gonna say my daughters government /former model C high school is supposedly rated 9th out of all schools in the country.

How 'bout we just say each to their own?

------edit
Overestimated the school ranking


----------



## craigb (21/6/17)

You do of course realize while JHB and CT are having a measuring contest, the hobos in Durban are browsing around the Sir Vape B&M. 
Bastards.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape (21/6/17)

craigb said:


> 1) better scenery
> But the main thing we hear about is the damn mountain.
> 2) more foreign visitors
> Keep them
> ...



Is it truly a fact that Cape Town is more friendly ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## craigb (21/6/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Is it truly a fact that Cape Town is more friendly ?


A really good question...


----------



## Chukin'Vape (21/6/17)

craigb said:


> You do of course realize while JHB and CT are having a measuring contest, the hobos in Durban are browsing around the Sir Vape B&M.
> Bastards.



I think both Cape Town and Jo'burg can agree that Durban does not deserve Sir Vape?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## aktorsyl (21/6/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Is it truly a fact that Cape Town is more friendly ?


Actually, the answer is yes & no. On the street, people greet you with a smile as they walk by, generally. But the typical Cape Town mentality of "dafuq do you want, i'm having a chill here don't bother me" is a thing.
Like someone would say "hey, how are ya?" but if you actually answer that question they get all panicky and want to get away from this strange outsider as fast as possible.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hardtail1969 (29/6/17)

Ag julle kapies is lekka confused... its table mountain, at certain times, the cold weather condenses water or moisture in the air, and this causes the cloud on the mountain to drop over it, not vaping... eish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddk1979 (29/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure how Hi Ho @Silver feels but based on the effort involved (and cost of flights and hotel accommodation) and the really poor turn out from the Capetonians I for one am not in a hurry to try again soon. But I would love an excuse to get back to CT for a holiday so who knows... ask again after we all recover from VapeCon.




I visited 2 B&M stores shortly prior to the Vape meet at Marimba's restaurant last year. Funny thing is that none of the customers in both stores at the time knew about the vape meet at all, and the vendors were both at the vape meet as participating vendors ???
Would suggest that all participating vendors must advertise in-store for at least 2 weeks prior to the event ???

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (29/6/17)

I will say that Johannesburg vapers have a different flavour palette compared to Cape Town vapers. juice that sells well down here doesn't do so well on Jozi and visa versa. Always found this interesting. Also Capetonians are not in the same bracket as spenders as the vallies. With seen this during the vape meets, Vapefest and the comparison of Vapecon.


----------

